# Baler recommendations for 45 hp tractor?



## harpster (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello, I have a Long 445 tractor and it's been PTO tested at 45 hp. I'd like to get a small round baler. What are you all's opinion - Will this tractor handle a Hesston 540? (4x4) or should I look at the even smaller Hesston 530 (3x4)? We have some hills here on our farm here in the Ozarks, not too bad, though. I'm new to this, so thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## fitz (May 12, 2011)

harpster said:


> Hello, I have a Long 445 tractor and it's been PTO tested at 45 hp. I'd like to get a small round baler. What are you all's opinion - Will this tractor handle a Hesston 540? (4x4) or should I look at the even smaller Hesston 530 (3x4)? We have some hills here on our farm here in the Ozarks, not too bad, though. I'm new to this, so thanks for any suggestions.


Couldn't say on the 4x4 baler. I'm using a 62 pto for that size but I'm on some real steep hills. For years I pulled a 8420 Case International ( 39 x 54 bale) with that size tractor on hills. I was running a 4 wheel drive tractor. I think the 8420 is the same as a 530 Hesston.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I run a John deere 4x4 round baler on a 45 HP pto tractor up hills down hills etc. with no problems at all.


----------



## harpster (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm actually considering a JD 335 (I think that's the model), elec tie. A consignment baler asking $5500, but it looks nearly new. Good to know it may be a compatible size for the tractor. Thanks!


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

We don't have many hills in our hay fields but I'm using a Vermeer Rebel 5400 behind a JD 5210 tractor which is rated at 45 hp at the PTO. It does a great job!!!!!!

Kyle


----------

